# Third place!!!!



## SaleeColashlas (Jul 14, 2009)

how high to you show in?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh not high yet  Sandie and I both just started learning to jump about 3 months ago so we're newbies! So we're just in the Intro class now...only up to 1'. We can jump up to 2'6" already in stadium at home, but the cross country is what's stopping us from going to the next level just yet! ;-)

Next year the plan is to go up to the Very Green level which are 2' to 2'3" fences...and hopefully by then we'll have some more cross country experience under our belts!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

PS you're from France? I am JEALOUS!! I've always wanted to go there...took French for 6 years in school and never got to use a word of it! lol


----------



## SaleeColashlas (Jul 14, 2009)

Only 3 month and jumping that?!? thats great!

And yep, i live in France!


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats girl! In your show jumping picture your seat looks GREAT!
Major kudos to you and Sandy for coming so far in such a short time. 

You guys look really good, and that is a very good Dressage score, especially coming from any judge judging in Ohio! (In our NE area of Ohio it is very hard to get good Dressage scores, I've noticed.)


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

NICE JOB!!! that is so cool how well you two are doing!! No moving near me ok?? lol.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

haha thanks you guys!!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Great start! you guys look like a great team and can only look for better things to come


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

SaleeColashlas said:


> And yep, i live in France!


Merci beaucoup!! Bien, vous avez très fortuné que vous habitez en France!  Et pardon mon francais, s'il vous plaît, parce que je n'est pas parlé le francais en années!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

YAY!!! I'm so happy that you and Sandie are doing so well. Ready for Very Green?! I think you should do that next time. a 33.5 is fantastic! 

Congrats!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations! Keep up the good work!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is just too freakin awesome!!! You and Sandie look wonderful together.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  You guys are all so nice!! Here are some more pics, my friend just posted them:


Both of us were blinking at the same moment! haha









Giving her a pep talk before stadium:


















Warming up before dressage:


















There was actually another buckskin behind me!!  You don't see too many horses that color around here!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Aaaaand even more! ;-)

Stadium:









More stadium:









Can I just say that I love how this horse still jumps tiny cross rails even though she could just trot them! ;-) SO many horses in the Intro class don't jump, they just trot over them, and they look so BORED! Sandie gets this determined forward trot going and this look in her eyes like "OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY WHERE'S THE NEXT ONE?!"  lol

Here's warming up for cross country:









And I just love the sky in this one...it looks like it was painted there! It was a very nice day for a show Sunday


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

And a VIDEO!  Now, don't mind the fact that I got left behind on the first jump, was not staying in my 2 pt after the jump so was coming down on her back too early, and she was picking up the incorrect leads (she hasn't learned those yet after jumps)...other than that, it was a great round for us!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ya'll look incredible. Great job and keep the pix and vids coming.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

you guys look great! keep up the good work! =]


----------

